# Garage floor paint



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Has anyone got any good recommendations for garage floor paint suitable to be applied onto existing untreated concrete that will stand up to having a car and other heavy items on it such as trolley jacks, axle stands and withstand oil spillages, welding etc?

There seem to be water based polyacrylate, or oil based polyurethane and two part epoxy versions.

Some of the solvent ones state only light foot traffic when you drill down into the details (so no good) whereas some say they stand fork lift trucks etc.

Most need two coats and the solvent ones seem more forgiving regarding stopping and starting and touching up, whereas the epoxy ones need to be done in one go for each coat along with a new set of rollers and brushes each time - also they are more expensive.

I've come across these:









Ronseal DHGFPSB5L Diamond Hard Garage Floor Paint Steel Blue 5 Litre @ £48









Polar Anti-Slip Floor Paint, Grey - 5 Litre For Concrete and Stone Floors, Mid-Sheen and Slip Resistant Finish @ £38.99









TA Paints Concrete Floor Paint 100% Epoxy Resin 5 Kg Mid Grey 00 A 09 Solvent Free Two Pack Epoxy Floor Paint Coating Low Odour Heavy Duty Industrial, Factory, Workshops & Garage Floor Paint @ £69.29

Anyone have any good or bad experiences or product/preparation recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Yes.

Garage floor paint is a non starter for what you're after. It goes brittle on concrete floors and bubbles, mainly due to concrete dusting and underlying localized background damp. It isn't very durable either.

You need a decent two pack epoxy that is suitable for damp floors. Don't go for the one's that can't be used with more than 4% moisture content either. As long as you don't have hydrostatic problems (which I doubt) it will work fine providing you abrade the floor first to get rid of contaminants, mix up with a paddle and apply 3 coats with a synthetic roller on a pole and job is a good un. It's very durable and will probably last you out 

I had two pack epoxy in grey. It wasn't a particular make but was from an industrial suppliers.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I've used Epoxy in the past and found it to be quite durable. But like any sort of paint application you really - REALLY need to clean, de-grease, repair and prime the surface correctly before you apply anything. If you have any areas where moisture can get in; (e.g. small cracks, defects, etc.) they really need to be sealed properly. Most concrete epoxies require an acid etch to give the surface a "tooth" to help the epoxy adhere to the surface.

There's tons of Youtube videos on how to do it.

The other option I would consider are floor coverings. These come in hard plastic (like tile) or softer tiles with interlocking edges. I've even seen rubber interlocking systems too. Probably not as cheap as a few gallons of paint or epoxy, but I suspect the prep is a lot less of an issue. Plus it's relatively easy to replace a damaged section if needed and would also have the benefit of added insulation and sound dampening.

My garage in Switzerland is about 60+ years old and there's a slight "dusting" problem. Dusting is the white chalking and/or powdering of concrete at the surface. So in my case, paint or epoxy wouldn't be an option.

*Duramat Garage Floor*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-U-Sec ... Rs&index=1

*Detailing Garage On A Budget! (Flooring & Decorate)*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3toYsoj ... Rs&index=2


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions 

I suppose another advantage with epoxy is that it can fill holes and cracks to an extent whereas paint wouldn't.

I hadn't thought of the interlocking mat idea. I'd want a lighter colour to find dropped items and if its the foam polyurethane rubber stuff it would be a problem with axle stands and trolley jacks but if its solid it might last. Food for thought.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

The only "painted" floor surface that really works and stands up to expected use is a resin coating. It may be a DIY option if you can get the correct materials but hugely expensive if applied by a contractor; I was quoted £17k for a 10m x 6m floor by these guys.

https://www.garageflex.co.uk/garage-resin-floors.php

I opted to cover a new floor with two coats of concrete sealer followed by 3 coats of Leyland Heavy Duty Garage Floor paint. It was a mistake, it chips very easily indeed and the paint lifts when tyres stand on it for a couple of weeks. Best avoided.

Rather than strip the whole floor and start again I opted for 3 heavy duty G Floor mats from Costco for the work areas. They are 2.3m x 5.2m and are currently on offer at £160 each delivered. They are very good indeed, the only downside is the rubber marks from tyres over time but I suspect you will get this whatever flooring you use. I now park the cars with cheap carpet tiles under each wheel.

https://www.costco.co.uk/Tyres-Automoti ... r/p/112281


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

17K :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That is rather a lot. Methyl Methacrylates are apparently hazardous to breathe in and flammable but not damaged by UV light as with epoxy.

With good mechanical preparation apparently epoxy sticks really well to concrete but you get better durability and UV protection with polyurethane on top - another possibility.

https://duraamen.com/installation-video ... ng-system/

https://protectiveindustrialpolymers.co ... yurethane/

And apparently polyurea coatings are 20 times stronger than epoxy:

https://garageforce.com/stronger-than-epoxy/

https://garageforce.com/2021/06/02/poly ... u-need-it/

Here's a two part polyurethane resin UK kit source:

https://www.resinfloorcoatingsuk.com/sh ... ating-kit/

And a one part polyurethane paint:

https://www.promain.co.uk/polyurethane- ... paint.html


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Here's another single component polyurethane resin paint:










https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B07C3W ... GBI3&psc=1

It's described as suitable for industrial, car show room, garage, workshop and fork lift truck use.

At £52.99 for 20 litres it's good value for the coverage and seems to have excellent reviews.


----------



## josepharmmr (12 mo ago)

John-H said:


> Has anyone got any good recommendations for garage floor paint suitable to be applied onto existing untreated concrete that will stand up to having a car and other heavy items on it such as trolley jacks, axle stands and withstand oil spillages, welding etc?
> 
> There seem to be water based polyacrylate, or oil based polyurethane and two part epoxy versions.
> 
> ...


Hi all,

I'm going to be painting my garage soon, walls are easy enough and I've got the correct masonry paint for that. But I'd like some advice for sorting the floor

It's your typical rough concrete garage floor. Can I just apply heavy duty floor paint to it straight away, or should I apply something first to smooth off the surface?

Google seems to suggest having to level it off first, but then when I read more it sounds like the garage floors are in a much worse state than mine. Others say you can paint directly

It doesn't have to be a perfect finish, it's ultimately a gym in there with lots of machines and a couple of racks so it's not like I need a showroom finish

Thanks


----------



## TTS OAP (9 mo ago)

Painting a regular concrete domestic garage floor is ok for sealing the dust but little else. Resins are much more durable but expensive and harder to work with. Best solution is to paint or seal it and then tile it depending on intended use, for a general workshop that’s not going to bear loads such a car, the foam tiles are fine, easy to clean and very cheap. For a gym or a more robust finish look for rubber tiles, if you are on a budget or only want to do a specific area look out for stable lining, literally the stuff used to floor stables and horse boxes, it’s a heavy duty rubber and is perfect for the job. For heavy use look for plastic tiles rated for the load of a car, plenty of sellers around, expect to pay £400-£1500. I have also seen working garages lined with industrial quality carpet tiles, very tough and easy to replace, plus they are comfortable to lie on if your going to be under a car.


----------



## josepharmmr (12 mo ago)

John-H said:


> Has anyone got any good recommendations for garage floor paint suitable to be applied onto existing untreated concrete that will stand up to having a car and other heavy items on it such as trolley jacks, axle stands and withstand oil spillages, welding etc?
> 
> There seem to be water based polyacrylate, or oil based polyurethane and two part epoxy versions.
> 
> ...


I have to paint over vinyl tile. BIL contractor says epoxy floor paint bit doesn’t know about over vinyl tile. Can’t I use regular porch and floor paint? Peeling tile up and going directly on concrete really isn’t an option.

Anyone have any cheap suggestions? We are renting this space so I don’t want to zink a bunch of money into it.


----------



## cocojiy (2 mo ago)

josepharmmr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm going to be painting my garage soon, walls are easy enough and I've got the correct masonry paint for that. But I'd like some advice for sorting the floor
> 
> ...


the time has come to repaint my garage floor. I have been looking online but just keep seeing bad reviews - has anyone got any recommendations please?


----------

